# INCHEON | Songdo The Sharp Centum Hive | 131m | 429ft | 39 fl x 2 | U/C



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Songdo Royal Palace, Yeonsu-dong, Incheonl, South Korea
131m / Residential / App / 2017-2020

39 Fl : x2






















https://www.1522-7694.com/


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

http://cafe.naver.com/jangnu88/22567


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

http://www.dain77.co.kr/bbs/board.php?bo_table=03_01&wr_id=533


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://www.dain77.co.kr/bbs/board.php?bo_table=03_01&wr_id=678


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Height is 194m


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

After the development had been on hold for over a year, it has now been taken over by POSCO, who will develop it under the name "*Songdo The Sharp Centum Hive*".


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Apartments to go on sale from July. Here are also the revised renders. Floor count remains unchanged at 39, but I'm not sure about the height.

































송도센텀하이브


송도센텀하이브




xn--hq1b08q6rcrlr4v6ypvxg.kr







Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

__





Daum 카페






cafe.daum.net


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

__





Daum 카페






cafe.daum.net


----------

